# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  ميزة جديدة في أندرويد تُلغي قفل الهاتف إن كان في يدك أو جيبك

## mohamed73

بدأت غوغل بصمت، ودون أي إعلان رسمي، بطرح ميزة جديدة في بعض هواتف  Nexus العاملة بنظام أندرويد 5.0 وما فوق، تهدف إلى تخليص المُستخدم من  عبىء فتح قفل شاشة هاتفه بشكل مُتكرر، وذلك بإلغاء قفل الشاشة تلقائيًا في  حال كان الهاتف مع المُستخدم، أي في يده أو في جيبه. الميزة الجديدة بدأت بالظهور تلقائيًا لدى أصحاب بعض الهواتف العاملة  بأندرويد 5.0 وذلك ضمن قائمة Smart Lock التي تُقدّم عددًا من الخيارات  الأخرى لقفل الشاشة بشكل ذكي. الميزة المُسمّاة On-body detection لا تقوم بقفل شاشة الهاتف طالما كان  معك، لكن بمُجرّد وضعه على الطاولة، أو نسيانه في أي مكان يعود قفل الشاشة  للظهور تلقائيًا. تعتمد الميزة على الحسّاسات الموجودة في هاتفك كي تستطيع معرفة ذلك،  وبالتالي لا يُمكن معرفة إن كان الهاتف معك تحديدًا أو مع شخص آخر، هذا  يعني أنك إذا قمت بتسليم الهاتف لشخص آخر وكانت شاشة القفل ملغية، ستبقى  ملغيةً طالما بقي الهاتف معه.  ميزة On-body detection تتوفر مع التحديث الأخير لتطبيق Google Play  Services لكن ظهورها حتى الآن ما زال ضمن عيّنة صغيرة من المُستخدمين ويبدو  أن غوغل تُطلقها بشكل تدريجي. الميزة مُفيدة جدًا لتخليصك من عبىء فتح شاشة القفل مرات مُتعددة خلال  وقت قصير في حال كنت تستخدم الهاتف فعلًا، لكنها ليست الوحيدة لتأدية هذا  الغرض حيث يوفّر أندرويد 5.0 ميزات أخرى لإلغاء القفل بشكل ذكي مثل ربط  هاتفك مع جهاز بلوتوث موثوق مثل ساعة ذكية أو سمّاعة، أو تواجدك في مكان  جغرافي معيّن، أو اتصال هاتفك بشبكة لاسلكية موثوقة. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الله يعطيك العافية اخي...في ميزان حسناتك

----------

